# Bundyanne - I had to say NO to our daughter



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh dear, sometimes I hate saying NO, but I just said NO to our daughter and thankfully she understood and said she thought it would be difficult.
A little while ago I received an email from our daughter who lives a number of kms south of Bundaberg asking me if I could knit some 'car booties' for little Thomas and she included the instructions for knitting them. She had seen these on-line.
Thankfully our daughter knows my limitations when it comes to knitting, and I have no idea how to crochet, so she wasn't too upset with my answer.
Our daughter owns a BMW so that is why she wanted these booties.

Has anyone knitted these?? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-booties-grey-cars


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

No I haven't knitted these but they are certainly cute!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

No I haven't but my word they are cute.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

They are cute but beyond me so I understand your saying no.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow cute they 'may' be on my 1 day list lol


----------



## RosieS (Apr 21, 2016)

They do look cute but they seem so low at the heel I feel after going to lots of trouble to make they would be too easily lost. Maybe that's just me?


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh dear, sometimes I hate saying NO, but I just said NO to our daughter and thankfully she understood and said she thought it would be difficult.
> A little while ago I received an email from our daughter who lives a number of kms south of Bundaberg asking me if I could knit some 'car booties' for little Thomas and she included the instructions for knitting them. She had seen these on-line.
> Thankfully our daughter knows my limitations when it comes to knitting, and I have no idea how to crochet, so she wasn't too upset with my answer.
> Our daughter owns a BMW so that is why she wanted these booties.
> ...


Bundyanne - if I wasn't flying out to LA for a cruise next Wednesday, I would make them for you and post them off. By the time I get back (it's 3 weeks) baby would probably be too big for them. Maybe someone else will offer for you.

Leanna x


----------



## OmaGenie (Oct 30, 2016)

Cute, but too much work for a bootie. Sorry you had to say no.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Those are cute and so glad your daughter understood .


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

they are really cute


----------



## lisa_dp52 (Jan 2, 2014)

They do look cute, is it possible you could find an alternative?


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

They look like scuffs which would easily come off.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, those are adorable!


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

They would never stay on. Could you knit a bootie and add the logo?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

RosieS said:


> They do look cute but they seem so low at the heel I feel after going to lots of trouble to make they would be too easily lost. Maybe that's just me?


I thought that,they would be more on the car floor,than little feet,


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I can see why she liked them. They are probably not very practical but they are cute.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I like the idea of knitting a normal bootie and adding the logo - I might give that a try.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't made them, but they are adorable.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

leannab said:


> Bundyanne - if I wasn't flying out to LA for a cruise next Wednesday, I would make them for you and post them off. By the time I get back (it's 3 weeks) baby would probably be too big for them. Maybe someone else will offer for you.
> 
> Leanna x


I was thinking it would be a lovely surprise if someone could do them for you. I would have a go but not in your country.


----------



## ruqia (May 4, 2013)

Beautiful bottles.


----------



## ursulac (Jul 1, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Oh dear, sometimes I hate saying NO, but I just said NO to our daughter and thankfully she understood and said she thought it would be difficult.
> A little while ago I received an email from our daughter who lives a number of kms south of Bundaberg asking me if I could knit some 'car booties' for little Thomas and she included the instructions for knitting them. She had seen these on-line.
> Thankfully our daughter knows my limitations when it comes to knitting, and I have no idea how to crochet, so she wasn't too upset with my answer.
> Our daughter owns a BMW so that is why she wanted these booties.
> ...


They are cute but a waste of time they would not stay on the baby, you need ties on them so they will stay on. Maybe a normal bootie with the emblem sewn on.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

I have not made them, but they are so very cute.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Your daughter should go to a yarn shop and see if someone there could make them up for her ..of course she would have to ask how much they would charge or she may know someone in her circle that also knits...and give them an order...


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

They are very cute, but with how fast babies grow, they would not get very much wear. I would have said no also.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

You were right to say "no". Knitting or any of the fiber arts should be a stress reliever not a stress creator.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

What about a small car blanket with the BMW logo in the middle?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's really hard to say " no " to family members. Glad your daughter understood. Those booties are so cute but not very practical. I think they wouldn't stay on his feet.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

You were wise to say "no" as you don't need the frustration. I agree with others though that they aren't likely to stay on wiggly little feet.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have to agree with the majority here. Impractical as they are unlikely to stay put and could be easily lost unless you could add an elastic band behind the "windshield" or some other way to keep them on.

You were right to say no, and I know how hard that is to do with children.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I'd be so happy if one of my family asked me to knit something for them, I'd do it standing on my head.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

The booties could double as toys - thereby increasing their "lifetime". I think they are super sweet!! And by "car booties", I don't think the daughter meant they were to wear in the car - they are "Car - shaped booties". 

It is hard to tell how they would fit or stay on from just a picture - I think the opening is small enough to stay, and they seem to have some added padding or stuffing, so that would help keep them on.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

No, I haven't knitted them but they are nice.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Cute pattern but it does look fiddly.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute indeed!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree that will not stay on the foot very long. I just wouldn't try as hard as it is to say no.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

They sure are cute. I can see why she wanted them but if you are not accomplished enough yet then a no is the way to go.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh bundyanne07, so cute, if you knit any, give them a try.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Cute, but a lot of work for little feet that grow so quickly.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I really agree about them not staying on. I think if I were to knit them I would add a cuff that looked like a sock top so they would not fall off.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

It looks as if only three people on Ravelry have made them. They are cute though.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

They are cute!! But, I understand that you knit only what you are feel you can do well and I think she appreciated the thought that "if you could, you would knit anything for Thomas".


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

Those would never stay on a baby's feet, not unless you added a sock!


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I would knit a nice,easy stay-on bootie in the color of daughter's car. Then I would get some white and black felt and create the windscreen, logo, lights, and tires from them and stitch them on. They would not have the adorable shape but would not come off and get lost.

Is windscreen right? I should have written tyres.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG They're adorable. I would love to make them for you if we lived closer. I'm in Florida.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/car-booties

These are similar and are free...maybe you could try these and change the colors a little to get what you want.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/car-booties
> 
> These are similar and are free...maybe you could try these and change the colors a little to get what you want.


Cute, cute, cute! Maybe a BMW logo could be embroidered on the fronts to satisfy her daughter's request.


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

these are so cute.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Very cute, too bad they cannot be made for toddlers also, guess you could just add some stitches ??!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Those booties are darling, it does look an advanced project. Do you know of a knitter who would take it on for you?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Would it be possible to add the bmw design to a tube sock? Just a thought!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are really cute, but without a higher back I think they'd be lost quickly. Glad DD understands.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Cute. Maybe its time missy learned how to knit. She probably just thought since you are home more than you use to be that you would have time on your hands. One of my daughters asked me one day what I do all day. That was after I had retired and they were all living else where. I just said , "were you not paying attention when you were growing up". She had one grandmother who had no hobbies and the other who had hobbies but also ran the roads so to speak. So I guess she was wondering how I passed my time. :sm16:


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

I think they wouldn't stay on little wiggly feet. I think the idea of knitting other booties and adding a BMW logo would also be a good alternative.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

They are cute, but totally impracticable. They would not stay on a baby's foot five minutes. I don't believe in spending the time necessary to make them, cute as they are, when they would not be useful. MN


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love the pattern but it would be interesting to try them out.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

The thought was great but lots of booties are impractical and he probably would not wear them much so a lot of trouble but......


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh my! I'm not usually into cutesy things, but these are just too much to ignore, LOL. I agree with you, however, as I also no longer take on what looks complicated, no matter how cute.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Very cute but isn't it a bit hot now for wool bootees? Perhaps cotton socks would be a better option for summer.

Bendigo woollen mills has it on special at the moment, wonderful colours too.

No offence meant.

Just had another thought. Why not knit a singlet in cotton and put the emblem on that. BWM have patterns free with the purchase of cotton.


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

I can't crochet either, Buddyanne. But they sure are cute. ????


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Those are cute as a button. Why no?


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Cute slippers, but I would have had to say no too!


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Bundyanne,looked up ravelry that put up on your speel but it came up etsty
I purchased a. Crochet pattern mulqueen booties.It was visual directions and 38 pages .Another kind person put up another website but when I tried it foreign directions and no alternative for an English version.
Tried to crotch the mulqueen but it did my head in.
Just so hope if you try the BMW I will wait with anticipation and send lots of prayers.
The booties look cute but whether are practice who knows.
Thank your daughter for starting this discussion .
Psst did you watch the Trotting cup?? We did but no betting. :sm17:


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

maurnie - I didn't know the trotting cup was even on - I take it you are meaning the 'Interdominions'!!
When we lived in Auckland all those years ago we used to go to Alexandra Park quite often when the trots when my husband worked for Bergers in Panmure they were all trotting fans and we got a lot of good 'inside' information. We were there when Cardigan Bay used to race - he was a real champion. 
My husband and I went to the 'Interdominions' once at Mooney Valley in Melbourne but only because we were on holiday down there at the time.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Only saw the pattern for the 1st time this a.m. They are cute


----------



## Bodyparts (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Bundyann, I go to the Shalom Market every Sunday and there is a really nice lady there who knits. She sells all the knitted things she makes and her stand is under the covered area. She is down the side aisle in front of the seats and beside the lady who sells charcoal soap. She says if you ever want anything done she will do it for you. So I suggest you give her a try I am sure she could do them.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm glad your daughter took "NO" so well. She must know others that do handwork. If she owns a BMW, she can afford to hire them made. It was nice that she gave you the opportunity 1st. Feel no guilt. Love that baby another way.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bodyparts - Thank you for that - I will keep it in mind. We haven't been to the Shalom Market for many years and with my husband as he is now in regards to walking I can't see us going there in the near future.
How are you coping with the heat we have had so far this week??


----------



## Bodyparts (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Bundyanne, I think we are in for another rotten summer. The humidity gets to me and it seems to drain you and just have no energy. The last few days havnt been the best at all. Thank goodness I have aircon in my bedroom so much nicer to sleep than sweating like a pig. I hate the storms we get, I don't like lightning and those big bangs sure scare me. I don't like the freezing cold or the heat either I suppose we are never happy. I just put the tv on and all these channels have the American elections so glad when its all over I bet Americans are sick of it to.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

OmaGenie said:


> Cute, but too much work for a bootie. Sorry you had to say no.


I agree.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I have not knit these, but they are cute and don't appear to be too difficult. If you have done any intarsia or Fair Isle colorwork, you should be able to work these up without much trouble. Good luck! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

They are adorable.


----------

